# Activities in Berkshires



## Corinne1123 (Jun 23, 2011)

We are going to the Berkshires at the end of August.  I'd like to plan a list of activities that we want to do.  Any recommendations?    
One thing on my list is to go to Tanglewood to see Boston Pops (or other concerts).  Do I need to get tickets well in advance?  I thought we could get the tickts for the grass area and have a picnic.


----------



## stugy (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah, the Berkshires, one of our favorite places.  Yes, Tanglewood is great and no, you do not need to get tickets in advance particularly for the grounds area.  There are many plays and of course, Shakespeare in Lenox.  We generally get play tickets at the half price booth in Great Barrington.  There are several of the half price booths in the Berkshires.  You can easily fill up a week with all the events in the Berkshires, plays, concerts, etc.  Also, you can get into some great houses to tour,  Edith Wharton's home as well as many others.  We can get free passes for many tours  including the Norman Rockwell studio from the library.  We get ours at the Lee library near Oak and Spruce resort, but they are available at all libraries,  (on a first come basis).  This helps save a lot of money.  Have a great time.  It truly is a marvelouse cultural area. Pat
:whoopie:


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you. Can't wait to go...


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2011)

*berks*

hi,  another place to visit is the Jacobs Pillow dance festival in Becket and not too far a drive in the Berks  . Lots of free events and great dance if you like it... at Tanglewood, go on a Sat or is it SUn morning for the open rehearsals.. its great and the pros dont make too many errors  .... I cant remember which day but I think its SAT.... Norman Rockwell museum is great to visit  and right down the road is the famous Red Lion Inn.. go walk around inside, lunch is nice or sit on the big porch in a grand ol rocker !!!  Stockbridge is a nice little place to wander around the town too... enjoy!


----------



## Larry (Jun 26, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> We are going to the Berkshires at the end of August.  I'd like to plan a list of activities that we want to do.  Any recommendations?
> One thing on my list is to go to Tanglewood to see Boston Pops (or other concerts).  Do I need to get tickets well in advance?  I thought we could get the tickts for the grass area and have a picnic.



I just confirmed a week at Oak and Spruce for the end of July and then checked reviews and they were not that great, but I took the exchange anyway mainly for the all of the activities available in the Berkshires.

This will be our first visit so would also like to get as much information as we can. Definitelyly want to see the Boston Pops and several plays and concerts.

Please keep the ideas and information flowing.


----------



## stugy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Larry
Your Oak and Spruce unit may be ok or not.  We always make sure we get a 2 bedroom for 6, privacy for 6, not 6,4.  That puts us in the Presidential units which are nicer although certainly not deluxe.  One of the issues with Oak and Spruce is that some of the units are not as clean as most of us would like, though certainly not disgustingly dirty.  
We really like the location of this resort.  It is close to Tanglewood and Stockbridge, the Berkshire theatre and not too far from Shakespeare either.  While there are nicer resorts up in Hancock, we found it to be too far from what we enjoy.  We will also be there in late july, early Aug.  Let me know if you want to meet up.  Don't forget to go to the Lee library where you can get free passes for many top houses, etc.  We did Edith Wharton's last year as well as the one where the movie, Cider House Rules was filmed. (can't remember the name of the house.  You will be so busy in the Berkshires, you won't be in your unit that much anyway.  Be sure to send me a message should you care to meet for a hello.
 Pat


----------



## Larry (Jun 27, 2011)

stugy said:


> Hi Larry
> Your Oak and Spruce unit may be ok or not.  We always make sure we get a 2 bedroom for 6, privacy for 6, not 6,4.  That puts us in the Presidential units which are nicer although certainly not deluxe.  One of the issues with Oak and Spruce is that some of the units are not as clean as most of us would like, though certainly not disgustingly dirty.
> We really like the location of this resort.  It is close to Tanglewood and Stockbridge, the Berkshire theatre and not too far from Shakespeare either.  While there are nicer resorts up in Hancock, we found it to be too far from what we enjoy.  We will also be there in late july, early Aug.  Let me know if you want to meet up.  Don't forget to go to the Lee library where you can get free passes for many top houses, etc.  We did Edith Wharton's last year as well as the one where the movie, Cider House Rules was filmed. (can't remember the name of the house.  You will be so busy in the Berkshires, you won't be in your unit that much anyway.  Be sure to send me a message should you care to meet for a hello.
> Pat



Hi Pat;

Our confirmation says 6/6 so will we be getting a presidential suite for sure? Perhaps I should call up the resort a week before to make sure that is what we are getting. Are you also staying at Oak and Spruce? We will be there with another couple and they are only staying for part of the week starting Friday July 29th so we can meet up with you at the resort during the week.

I will send you a private PM.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> We are going to the Berkshires at the end of August.  I'd like to plan a list of activities that we want to do.  Any recommendations?
> One thing on my list is to go to Tanglewood to see Boston Pops (or other concerts).  Do I need to get tickets well in advance?  I thought we could get the tickts for the grass area and have a picnic.



Corinne,

An acquintance of mine who's been vacationing in the Berkshires for many years told me to check out www.massvacation.com for making plans for things to do in the Berkshires.

If you're not familiar with that site, at their home page
on the lower right, click the "Explore by Region" link and then click on your links of interest from the Regional Tourism Councils.

Enjoy your visit.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 29, 2011)

I just booked Bently Brook II for a week in Sept.  anyone been there? I have it on hold.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks.  The website is great.  I think we will travel into Boston one day as well and there is information for all the Mass regions, plus you can order a travel guide.  it looks like we will have more than enough to do.


----------



## w.bob (Jul 6, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> I just booked Bently Brook II for a week in Sept.  anyone been there? I have it on hold.



We just returned from Bently Brook after 3 nts over the fourth of July weekend. The resort was nice. We were out most of the time so we cannot comment on the amenities of the resort. Our 2 br unit was clean and in decent condition. We had no issues with the accommodations. As stated above the Hancock area is far from most of the happenings around Stockbridge and the Lenox area.


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Information on Berkshires*

I keep seeing things about the Berkshires. Being from So. Calif. I don't know anything about this area. How far is this area from lets say Boston? What are the towns that have timeshares? I am looking for someplace to go next before I return the end of next year to California.
Thank you


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 6, 2011)

we swithced to the Silverleaf resort becaue we heard Bently Brook was really way off the beaten path.   hope we like it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2011)

Norman Rockwell Museum and there is a Shaker Village in Hancock . Also, go up Mount Greylock. Red Lion Inn - historical - nice for lunch or dinner. We drove to Bennigton, VT, one day also.


----------



## shoney (Jul 8, 2011)

We just went white water rafting with zoaroutdoor. It is about an hour from hancock.  It was soooo much fun!!!!  We did the zoar gap trip with a 10, 11, 39, 43, 61, 62 year olds and it was a blast for everyone!

We like staying in Hancock (vacation village) across from Jiminy Peak.  I don't find it out of the way.  The kids love going there for the 4 to 8 twilight ticket.  There are plenty of restaurants within 20 minutes.  We usually go out for lunch and BBQ at the place for dinner.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 9, 2011)

Can you tell me a little more about your white water rafting experience? I know my family would love trying it, but I am really nervous about how safe it is. We are going back next summer and I am looking for different things to do, and maybe this would be an option. Thanks, Sue


----------



## Carol C (Jul 9, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> I keep seeing things about the Berkshires. Being from So. Calif. I don't know anything about this area. How far is this area from lets say Boston? What are the towns that have timeshares? I am looking for someplace to go next before I return the end of next year to California.
> Thank you



I too would like to know the best timeshare resorts & towns/villages in the Berkshires, for adults with no kids in tow. TIA!


----------



## shoney (Jul 10, 2011)

susgar said:


> Can you tell me a little more about your white water rafting experience? I know my family would love trying it, but I am really nervous about how safe it is. We are going back next summer and I am looking for different things to do, and maybe this would be an option. Thanks, Sue



Well we did the zoar gap one.  You meet at 10:30 and they go over safety instructions.  You then board a bus with your helmet and life preserver and oar and head to the starting point.  This probably takes an hour.  Most of the ride is floating with minimal rapids.  There is one point that only takes a few minutes that is the "real" rapids...very fun.  They stop along the shore and you get out for a homemade picnic lunch...hummus and salsa and chips, pasta salad and cold cut sandwiches.  You then travel on again reaching your destination at about 3:00 to 3:30.  They stop several times for those who want to jump off the boat and go swimming.  The trip is for 7yo and up, but there was a little on who couldn't have been more than 5.  Each boat holds up to 6 or 7 people.  I would say there were about 8 boats in our trip, each with its own guide.  It is safe, but hold on during those rapids! LOL


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 11, 2011)

Did anyone fall out of the boat? Do you have a web site address where  I could get some information? Thanks, Sue


----------



## shoney (Jul 11, 2011)

susgar said:


> Did anyone fall out of the boat? Do you have a web site address where  I could get some information? Thanks, Sue



Ok..I'm not gonna lie, but 2 people did fall out.  It isn't that bad though.  they just pull you back in over the side.  It wasn't in the rough part.  You lock your feet in under the raft boat and there are ropes to hang on to. Believe me, it isn't that bad...I was a little taken back by the "talk", but it was really fun and not scary!  Their website is www.zoaroutdoor.com


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Sullco2 (Jul 13, 2011)

*For adults in the Berkshires*

In reality, Vacation Village has some kid friendly amenities, but not many.  It is largely a huge grouping of fairly spacious lock-out condos.  The kids' attractions are across the street at Jiminy Peak--may be a good thing for adults who are looking for a quieter place.

There are plenty of older visitors (child-free) enjoying the healthy walk down the long drive.  Yes, you have to drive to many traditional Berkshire attractions, but Williamstown is just a fifteen minute drive north.  It is the quintessential New England college town with a world class museum and an equally fine summer theater.

North Adams--just a few miles east of Williamstown--has one of the largest museums of contemporary art in the US.

If you  don't mind driving a bit, Vacation Village would a decent alternative to Lenox, South Lee, etc.  Oak and Spruce is crawling with kids.  Crawling.


----------



## itisme (Jul 14, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> Norman Rockwell Museum and there is a Shaker Village in Hancock . Also, go up Mount Greylock. Red Lion Inn - historical - nice for lunch or dinner. We drove to Bennigton, VT, one day also.



Great shopping @ Lee Premium Outlets. We spent two full days shopping there in 2007. Also We hiked with lamas which was fun. My daughter and all her cousins loved it  http://hawkmeadowinlee.com/.


----------



## javabean (Jul 15, 2011)

We live about 1 1/2 hours from the Stockbridge area and have visited a number of places discussed here as day trips. But a number of them are new to us, and the links are greatly appreciated. About 1 hour east is Sturbridge Village, which is similar to Colonial Williamsburg but of a different era, moving closer to the pre-industrial age. Not far from the Norman Rockwell Museum is Chesterwood, where the sculptor of the Lincoln Memorial lived. There usually are free concerts on the lawn. Tanglewood is wonderful, don't forget about the Saturday rehearsals which are inexpensive, open seating, and you can come and go as you please. I've always wanted to go to Berkshire Botanical Garden but haven't made it there yet. Hancock Shaker Village is always a pleasure. To the north is The Clark Museum on the grounds of Williams College. They always have a well planned exhibit during the summer. To the east, for a day trip, is Lexington and Concord, and Walden Pond.


----------



## stugy (Jul 16, 2011)

And if you are a knitter, then do go to Northhampton (up 91) to Webbs, the American yarn store.  It's like going to a Walmart with just yarn, patterns, etc.  I easily spend 2 hours there.  We have nothing, absolutely nothing like it in Pa.
Pat


----------



## e.bram (Jul 16, 2011)

Boring. I left after 3 days.


----------



## san415 (Jul 16, 2011)

We just returned from Vacation Village. Loved Loved Loved that my English Bulldog and my Toy Poodle were welcome. We all did jiminy peak and also the shaker village. The kids loved the area and we may go back next summer.


----------



## stugy (Jul 17, 2011)

"bored after 3 days"  ???? OMG, You don't like the symphony, Shakespeare, live theatre, historical tours.  Too bad they don't have wrestling matches, might be more interesting!!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2011)

will there be anything going on the week of sept 11 thru 17?
we wil be there with daughter, sil, and 2 year old grandson. and sturgy, will they give you free passes at the library wihout being a resident?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 14, 2011)

Stugy:
You mean like the Met Opera or NY Philharmonic at Lincoln Center?


----------



## chriskre (Aug 14, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Boring. I left after 3 days.



Well that's real helpful.   

Didn't you pick up any of the guidebooks?  There is lots to do in the Berkshires.  

I stayed at Stonegate for a few days til I had to move to Vacation Village in the Berkshires.  Long story but Stonegate had a great location but wasn't very handicap friendly so we moved after a few falls.  Anyway, lots of great things to do to spend the day, especially if you like American history.  http://www.berkshires.org/TravelTrade/Groups/ThingsToSeeDo/tabid/81/Default.aspx

Berkshire Bach Society puts on some nice concerts in Great Barrington in a church.  Hancock Shaker Village, Norman Rockwell Museum, Have lunch at the Red Lion Inn, Go hear the Classical music, Visit Chesterwood, the Mass MoCA,  Edith Wharton's estate, Yankee Candle Village Furnace Brook winery. 

These are just a few of the things we did in our week there.  It's such a beautiful area.  I'd love to go back again.  

BTW, if you stay in VV Berkshires it's not on the GPS coordinates.  It will only get you within a few miles of the resort so arrive at daytime or you'll get lost.  The resort was real nice though, very different from Stonegate which is a turn of the century old mansion which I actually enjoyed very much.  The rooms at VV Berk. are very nicely decorated and they have a nice pool and activities center.  Nobody pressured us to do the tour but we did have to get a "parking pass".  No biggie.    Nice staff and great General Manager of this resort.  We had several problems with RCI and he stepped in for us and was a champ.  I'd go back again just for the nice staff.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2011)

we are at Oak and Spruce, but it is insured and i can change.  Is tht (south Lee) near these attractions?


----------



## Larry (Aug 14, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> we are at Oak and Spruce, but it is insured and i can change.  Is tht (south Lee) near these attractions?



We were at Oak and spruce two weeks ago and the location is near everything!!!!!

Had a great time with highlight being a day at Tanglewood for concerts starting at 2:00 PM and final concert started at 8:00 PM including Boston Symphony Orchestra. 

We also saw two shows that were hilarious 1) Capital Steps and 2) Ludwig live. Went to Clark Museum, Norman Rockwell Museum. Edith Wharton Mansion, Hermen Mellville's house. Saw Play in Pittsfield called Best of Enemies which was fabulous. Also went to small museum in Pittsfield before play called Berkshire Museum and also museum at William and Mary College.

Oak and Spruce has lots of amenities and we spent one day there using pools and hot tubs as well as gym every day including sauna. They also have free miniture golf, shuffleboard, pool tables, ping pong tables and large game room. There are also several nice lakes, hicking trails and golf courses within half an hour of resort.

Don't know how anyone could be bored  in Berkshires as there was so much to do we were busy from early morning to late every night and didn't get to do half of what we wanted to experience.

We will definetly go back!!!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks larry, you have made me feel a lot better.
will any of these performances be on in Sept?  We will arrive on sunday night and leave on sat morning.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 15, 2011)

There are actually people who don't like symphonies, art and culture. I like it in moderationbut I don't think it's an area I'd like to go to. Someone has to defend Ebram!! Now, on the other hand  if I wanted to go there I'd go in the fall so I can see the colors and take lots of pics.  shaggy


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2011)

i called the resort and forgot to ask,  how about pool towels?  do they supply or you have to bring your own?


----------



## chriskre (Aug 15, 2011)

shagnut said:


> There are actually people who don't like symphonies, art and culture. I like it in moderationbut I don't think it's an area I'd like to go to. Someone has to defend Ebram!! Now, on the other hand  if I wanted to go there I'd go in the fall so I can see the colors and take lots of pics.  shaggy



Shaggy,
Even if you don't like cultural stuff the beauty of the area is incredible so I don't understand being bored with all those pretty picture perfect vistas all around.  Maybe cause I'm a city slicker but to me beautiful mountains are not something I get bored with in 3 days.  Just sayin......


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> i called the resort and forgot to ask,  how about pool towels?  do they supply or you have to bring your own?



They do not supply pool towels and I didn't bring any. We only spent one day at the pool and used bath towels from our room.


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Shaggy,
> Even if you don't like cultural stuff the beauty of the area is incredible so I don't understand being bored with all those pretty picture perfect vistas all around.  Maybe cause I'm a city slicker but to me beautiful mountains are not something I get bored with in 3 days.  Just sayin......



Not only is the area very nice but there is lots to do beside "cultural" stuff. If you like water sports they have some very nice lakes for boating, water skiing, swimming, sailing etc. etc. Also about an hour away there is white water rafting, kayaking, and canoing. Many people brought their bikes or you can rent bikes with nice trails to enjoy. Our friends went hiking one day which we were not interested in but they loved it. Some really nice golf courses available so another great activity for golfers. Some of the shows were hilarious, satirical political comedy ( capital Steps) or Ludwig Live which was very different but also hilarious.

So again how can anyone be bored in this fantastic diverse cultural, historical and beautiful area with nature all around?????

If nothing else it makes for a great area to just curl up with a good book by the pool or on your deck with views of the forest.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't like shopping or gambling, so i usually don't comment on those threads.


----------



## welove2travel (Aug 22, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> We are going to the Berkshires at the end of August.  I'd like to plan a list of activities that we want to do.  Any recommendations?
> One thing on my list is to go to Tanglewood to see Boston Pops (or other concerts).  Do I need to get tickets well in advance?  I thought we could get the tickts for the grass area and have a picnic.




We just came back from Vacation Villages in Hancock.  A highlight of our trip was zip-lining at Berkshire East Canopy Tours - about an hour away. Web site:  www.berkshirezip.com
Have fun.....


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 22, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Stugy:
> You mean like the Met Opera or NY Philharmonic at Lincoln Center?



We are at the Met Opera (Met Guild Members) and the NY Philharmonic often - we are professional classical musicians (not working for either of these institutions).  The Berkshires have much to offer - we live halfway between NYC and the Berks, in the Hudson Valley.  You do NOT have to feel concrete under your feet to find great art; we also are Frequent Fliers to the Bard festivals, which are VERY interesting - American Symphony, which is better and better each year - and REALLY inventive programming; you do not hear this literature ANYWHERE else, or hear it analyzed by such experts (and I am a music theorist).  The people who sat next to us last night were from east of Albany; they also come down for the lectures and performance which are n a VERY high academic and musical level.  The programming at the BSO at Tanglewood has gotten more interesting over the years - they called to ask us why we had stopped buying tickets, and I told them that programs that ONLY appeal to little old ladies on bus tours were not of interest to me.  I guess they got that a LOT - and totally have revamped their approach. Time for a second look at the BSO!  We also go for the jazz festival, and love hearing the Tanglewood students' orchestra as well, and the chamber music groups.  The Rockwell Museum and the Clark Institute are well worth seeing, and there are historic properties to tour.  We attend plays, eat fine dinners, and since we are close enough, then drive home.

If you are BORED - then methinks you might as well be BORING yourself.  A snarky attitude takes the fun out of anything.  Did you do ANY homework at all before you came???  Where do you live, and where is a place you LIKE?  And - it's a vacation - not supposed to be *just like home*.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 22, 2011)

American Symphony Orchestra plays at Avery Fisher Hall in Lincoln Center too.
BSO and VPO play at Lincoln Center and Carnegie Hall as well.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't think e. bram will switch his week in Newport RI for my week inthe Berkshires (I did an RCI ongoing ).


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 18, 2011)

we just completed a week at Oak and Spruce.  We enjoyed the Berkshires and we had a very nice Presidential unit for the 5 of us.  My two year old grandson had fun in the pool.  We loved Shaker Village, Naumkeg, The Mount, and many other places.  If we go again, we will go up to the more northern area and explore the sights there.  Because of having a two year old, we did things in shifts so we never went too far.


----------

